# regal jumping spider molting?



## Penguin (Jun 5, 2017)

I have been taking care of regal jumping spiders for several years now and I'm noticing that a few of them never molt.  They end up getting stuck in their little spider bodies and cease to make web, nor do they stick to things, and as time progresses pieces of their shell will break or come off in little spots.  They still live and eat but they end up needing extra help and care, but it's kind of upsetting to watch them have to experience this.  Is this something that happens from being captive or I guess you could say domesticated?
Also, I am relocating to nj and would like to continue raising regal jumping spiders....is there anything about the environment I should take into consideration?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 5, 2017)

Penguin said:


> Is this something that happens from being captive or I guess you could say domesticated?


Old age.

Unlike tarantulas, most true spiders (including jumpers) stop molting once they reach maturity.


----------



## Penguin (Jun 6, 2017)

Ok but I'm wondering if something causes them to stop molting early.  I've had a few only molt once when they were fairly young and still small, and then never again.  I had a boy last molt in February and never again and didn't die until the following January, he was very young during his final molt.  I'm just curious if it could be something I did wrong or if it just happens sometimes as I really enjoy these little guys but I don't want to disrupt them.  Open to suggestions.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 6, 2017)

Penguin said:


> Ok but I'm wondering if something causes them to stop molting early.


Not that I know of. Individuals may vary in size despite being of the same species.


----------



## Deae (Jun 22, 2018)

Penguin said:


> Ok but I'm wondering if something causes them to stop molting early.  I've had a few only molt once when they were fairly young and still small, and then never again.  I had a boy last molt in February and never again and didn't die until the following January, he was very young during his final molt.  I'm just curious if it could be something I did wrong or if it just happens sometimes as I really enjoy these little guys but I don't want to disrupt them.  Open to suggestions.



I spoke to Brandon with bigfatphids.com and his tip for molting was to keep humidity high- around 50-60% as in their natural region (florida).  He said the body has to be soft enough to molt. Makes sense. I'm in a moderate humid area, so light spritzing a day to Regina's habitat.


----------

